# jumping and biting during agility



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a serious problem with Kenzie getting overexcited and jumping and biting (sometimes hard) while we are running agility. We were actually excused from the ring in the last run of my very first trial this weekend because of it.:no: We were actually doing pretty well on the course until we got to the weaves and then it all went down hill. 

People make comments after we run about what a happy dog she is when running, but I realize it is most likely frustration at my handling or something, which I am going to work on, but in the meantime the behavior is unacceptable. 

Lots of people at the trial gave me the advice of that I should in no uncertain terms make it clear to her that this is unacceptable. One woman said she had a dog doing that and had to take him down to the ground 3 times in trials to get him to stop. 
I'm desperate for ideas to stop this. One of the people I train with suggested a stern "no" and immediately putting her into a down at the first start of jumping. Would that work? If I do that, should I end the training session right then and there or go back and start over? 
I am also going to work on my handling techniques some more and go back to linking only 2-3 obstacles at a time for now.
Any ideas are more than welcome.
FWIW, agility is the only time she does this.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally would not 'take her to the ground'

Having her down may work.

My first choice would be to:
- go perfectly still
- when she realizes game over I would leash her and walk her quietly to her crate.
- game over

After several minutes, try again.

Honestly, I'd probably also let out a HEY, (or an expletive if a nip occurred) when the jump first occurred followed by game over. I will also leash my dog up if they bark since I really hate that (personal, some people like it  )

Back chaining a few obstacles and rewarding is good.
Practice your handling away from your dog.
When you make a mistake (we all do), reward your dog as you circle back - or let her continue on the course she thinks is right.

Agility can be tough. We, the handlers, have a lot to do.
Our dogs have a lot to do. Things happen at such a fast pace. 
Drill complicated things in very small sequences and try to videotape, this will help you figure out where things went wrong afterwards without needing to disconnect from your dog.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you
I have tried immediately stopping everything but then continue when she calms down, she immediately goes back into jumping/biting mode. I haven't tried actually ending the run at that time. I'll try that first.
I wasn't going to "take her to the ground" physically as was suggested. But I think my next step would be a stern no and put her into a down and then back chaining or just ending the run.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have never trialed but have trained with my guy for about 2 years. When we first started I would reward with a treat after he successfully completed a contact, weave pole ect. during a run. He is extremely food motivated and he started doing the same to me during runs when he realized I had a treat in my hand, I think in his mind that was good one I'm going for it. You said this was during trial so I know you don't have treats with you at that time. If you are rewarding with treats during practice you may want to try another method of reward, perhaps a toy at the end of the run. I our case I transitioned to a jackpot treat at the end of a run and he has learned that there is nothing coming and nothing in my hand during a run and things have improved a lot.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I quit carrying treats with me while training earlier this summer because someone I trained with pointed that out to me. Unfortunately it didn't work, she still jumps and bites at my hands.

I'm also going to start target practicing with her over jumps. Hopefully using a target will get her to look ahead for obstacles instead of being so focused on me. Also, I think if I go back to basics it will help with my handling which is probably the root of the issue, but the biting is still not okay!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper will do this, too, but not very often. Not like when he was a teenager. I didn't take a corrective approach, since I'm pretty certain that it's the constant barrage of commands that sets him off. Getting more involved only makes it worse, since what he's telling me is "I can't take it anymore." (My interpretation of my dog's thinking.) So, prevention rather than cure. I can usually read his body language and tell when he's too excited. Sometimes it's the set of his tail and sometimes it's the gleam in his eye. Then I tell him to sit and we take a break. Now sometimes, he will even sit himself and refuse to respond to any commands. My trainer thinks I should try and coax him out of it, but I think the correct thing is to honor his "request" and stop working. I have to do the right thing by him and not put him a situation he can't handle. If he tells me he can't do it, I should honor that.


----------

